# Warm Laundry!



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I think its really funny that when I come from the laundry room with the big white basket, Bibu goes crazy and starts running in circles. As soon as I set it down, he jumps right in! I guess he loves the warm laundry. Then again, who doesn't?!?!


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

That's so cute. :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwwwh :wub: look at that face :wub: he SURE look like he loves it ^_^ too cute for words!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww! what a cutie face :wub: Warm laundry is lovely though. Smells so good too


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Awww that's adorable! Bibu is SO cute!!! I don't blame him...I love fresh, warm laundry too!

Bailey looooves to sit on my freshly ironed clothes...:huh: Whenever I iron something and make the mistake of laying it out on the bed (which I usually do) Bailey runs and plops down right on top of it!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So cute.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So Bibu likes warm, CLEAN laundry.:thumbsup: Tyler's the opposite. Give him some stinky, old laundry :new_shocked::new_shocked: and he dives right in. :w00t: That's my boy. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Awww... such a cute picture and such an adorable baby!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

bibu is too cute , but dolce is just like tyler , he loves dirty clothes:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> So Bibu likes warm, CLEAN laundry.:thumbsup: Tyler's the opposite. Give him some stinky, old laundry :new_shocked::new_shocked: and he dives right in. :w00t: That's my boy. :smilie_tischkante:


I think Hunter prefers dirty laundry to clean as well.


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Yep - Chloe loves dirty laundry too! Especially panties! We have to be very careful, because if she gets ahold to any, she takes off with them to the living room - but she can care less if we have company over.

:blush:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

What dirty little girls and boys we have here on SM!!!! hehehe!!! I have to say that everytime I take the laundry out of the baskets to sort it, Bibu runs away with whatever he can catch. Sometimes I leave it sorted in separate baskets in the laundry room and he sneaks in there and pulls out undies, briefs, bras....you name it! Its pretty embarassing if someone is over! 
I think he really appreciates the warm laundry because we've never lived in a place with such harsh winters. He is excited to warm up in the fresh load of laundry!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

LOL, love it! My girls enjoy sitting on and getting in the way when we fold the laundry from the dryer as well. Audrey loves it the best, here is a pic of her. Please excuse the unmade bed, I figure I'm just going to mess it up again, LOL! Thankfully they never steal anything. They just like sitting on the neat pile we are making :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

precious little fella! <3


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I need help with sorting my laundry,
can you please send Bibu over?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

How sweet!:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

how cute! my cat used to love warm laundry but she was too cool to dance around. and she'd growl if I tried to take anything from the basket.


----------

